# Programmas / Software >  DC++

## Mairis

Kāpēc DC un StrongDC neiet meklēšana?????
Nevienā hubā neko nevar sameklēt ne ar DC ne ar StrongDC.
Vai pie vainas vareetu buut nets????

----------


## marcina

Atslēdz taču Firewall!
Vai arī uzliec attiecīgās opcijas Firewallā!
Bet man vairāk patīk pirmais variants, mierīgāk, bet par drošību sakot - nebija man neviena uzbrukuma nu jau veselu gadu kopā ar Kaspersky (tas nebija lielīšanās).

----------


## Mairis

arī atslēdzot firewall neiet!

----------


## GEmachine

Neesmu savu mūžu lietojis StrongDC, bet DC++ meklēšana piemēram neiet arī ja Tu esi kā aktīvais lietotājs ar nepareizi ievadītu IP. Dažreiz arī citas lietas pie vainas iestatījumos. Vienkārši pārbrauc ar aci visam pāri, vai ir ok.

----------


## Mairis

> Neesmu savu mūžu lietojis StrongDC, bet DC++ meklēšana piemēram neiet arī ja Tu esi kā aktīvais lietotājs ar nepareizi ievadītu IP. Dažreiz arī citas lietas pie vainas iestatījumos. Vienkārši pārbrauc ar aci visam pāri, vai ir ok.


 Man ir uzlikts direct connection, ar IP raxtiishanu vispaar nekonekteejas klaat hubiem!!!

----------


## Vinchi

Ieslēdz passive mode. Un atslēdz firewall.
Dažiem hubiem ir limits uz meklēšanu 1 reizi 30 sekundēs.

Iesaku labāk izmantot Revconect.  ::

----------


## Armando

Man ar bij tāds variants! ES ņēmu un vienkārši pārinstelēju DC un aizgāja.
Pasive gan vajag ieslēkt, dažreiz čakarējas arī lietotājvārds, vajag pamainīt.

----------


## Athlons

uzliec revconnect un kačā bez problēmām!...  ::

----------


## GEmachine

Revconnect jau tas pats DC++ ir, tikai dažas ļoti labas papildu iespējas un funkcijas. Bet nu tas jau neko neatrisina, jo uzstādījumi (gan pašama softam, gan windai, ugunssienai) jau tie paši.

----------


## Mairis

pag, pag, kur var uzlikt passive???
Man tas DC un StrongDC ir tikko ieinsteleeti!

----------


## Vinchi

Settings => Cennection settings => Passive

----------


## timmijss

Novelc DC++RevConnect  man ar to nav bijusas nekadas problēmas, nekad.

----------


## Mairis

DC aizgaaja, tuuliit meeginaashu StrongDC!!!!!!!

----------


## dmd

ja vien neesi aiz rūtera, atslēdzot firewallu kādu 5 minūšu laikā tavs kompis kļūs par 50centu vērtu aparātu (vidējā zombijdatora cena melnajā tirgū, cik atceros)

ja esi aiz rūtera, tad lieto dc kā pasīvais. 
bet vispār taisnība jau ir tiem, kas iesaka revkonektu. ir labs.

----------

